# Bulk LPG Tank



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

At last no more lugging Calor gas cylinders around now we have had a 70 litre bulk LPG tank fitted  
Very impressed with the company & the price, To see pictures of the fitting & final results, have a look at :-

http://www.vicfire.co.uk/


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Nice one Vic, thank's for sharing the pics..


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Looks a neat job Vic, sadly for me it would have to be one in the original cylinder locker due to understorage all around.

Steve


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Vic,looks a nice job,I thouht the take off for domestic gas had to be on the top of the tank.From your piccs(which are great) it looks as if its about half way down ?.Of course it may be my normal stupididy  .
gary


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Certainly is a neat job Vic and it will save the other half's back her not having to fetch and fit refilled cylinders  

Bill


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Err . . . you got me there Gary - I trust that the tank its fitted correctly with the valve assembly /&regulator at the correct angle . . if anyone knows different please let me know superfast 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas tank*

Hi Vic

Who did the work?

Looks good - where is the actual filler nozzle?

Thanks

Russell


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Vic,don't worry too much I can be a plonker at times.It just looks from the picture that the take off is in the side but there may be some fancy jiggery pokerery inside the tank with tubes.There must be someone better qualified than me to know.looks a nice job,where did you have it done?.
Gary


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Work carried out by branch of Autogas 2000 just on the outskirts of Frodsham in Cheshire; Like most workers I don't think they were particularly pleased that I was in their face all day watching the progress & asking questions

filler is inset into the skirt [to the right of the aluminum valve cover] in pic 6


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Vic A very neat job indeed, I was disapointed in the first pic ,I would have thought you would have got Silvia under there with her duster befor fitting the frame :lol: 
Ps It struck me too about the take off, there must be some internal piework or you would be drawing liquid off at that level,
Easy to see why some DIYer might try and fit an old Range rover tank himself though 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Vic,
Yes looks good, you will never miss bottle change overs again. we have one on the Mustang, it will only fill to 85% which will show it full, but that is the limit on the eurotunnel.It will also ease the purse on refills.Our fittings are virtually the same as yours as far as we can tell from the pics so dont worry about it.ours is now 2 years old.

cabby.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Could i ask ho much it cost please as they are not that far from me


----------

